# Any darker-skinned ladies using Bare Minerals?



## westindiesangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi ladies. I've never posted before, but I love looking around and searching the forums for whenever I need some makeup advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today I bought a Bare Minerals starter kit. My shade is Medium Tan and I buff in a little Tan to liven up the colour. I got Warmth and Glee All-Over Colours and was experimenting with them. I went on the BE website and saw they had a whole boatload more of All-Over Colours and now I'm a little baffled. I never wear blush, sometimes a little bronzer if I'm looking washed out, but I'm really liking the glow I get from these...but they have a whole load of varieties. So I was wondering what All-Over Colours any darker skinned ladies use? Should I just stick with Warmth? How in hell do I know what to buy when the descriptions all say the same thing? lol.

Also, I have problems with underye circles? Would Well-Rested For Eyes actually help with that? I'm wary of it because it's such a light shade...and frankly  BE seems like a company that caters mostly to light skinned people. :| Like, how awful is it that all the light skin tones are covered in the starter kits but they neglected to do that for all the darker shades? I thought I was a Warm Tan and I was super pissed when I saw there was no Warm tan shade in the starter kits...luckily that's not my shade! And in the how-to vid, I was like...okay...it would be nice if you did a demo on a darker-skinned woman so I could get an idea on how to build the colours for myself...


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 6, 2009)

I;ve been wearing Bare Escentuals Dark for years and years.  I started way back before they come up with in between colors and there was just fair, light, medium, dark and deep.

Over the years I collected a bunch of cheek colors but my faves are still the basics---glee and warmth.  Those colors are the best because they look great on everyone.  Everyone.  My mother lighter than me and uses warmth too.

Don't be afraid to try other colors bcuz with the BE formulation I've found that you can make just about any blush or all over color work.  Its just that Glee and Warmth are the best.  LOL.

As for Well Rested, I have it but have not really tried it as I should because its very very yellow and I'm skeptical that it could actually work for me without leaving my undereyes ashy.  


Oh and to answer your question about All over Colors.  I have worn True and liked it alot.  Its a bit shimmery, but nice.


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 6, 2009)

i used to use BE, and im a medium tan too. I actually never even used their all-over face colors, just the foundation.. a lot of them do seem similar tho. I just didnt like them because they're all shimmery and i prefer not to look like i have glitter on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried that well-rested stuff, it was SUPER pale and it just looked.. weird. Plus I have an oily eye area so it was melting away within 2 hours. 

Where did you buy it? cuz I work at Ulta and we have the "get started" kit (2 foundations, 3 brushes.. i think that's what you got) in darker shades. I think we have Tan and Dark/deep. I agree with you on that demo video!! They cover like, medium beige and then jump right to dark! haha. But it's hard to mess up with BE, I really liked it. The only reason I stopped using it was because I discovered smashbox halo powder


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I'll go try out a few colours maybe...I'm skeptical about blush though. I never, ever turn red or pink unless the cold has really bitten my fae or something lol...so I'll play around with Glee for awhile, and if I like it, then maybe I'll get some other colours.

The starter kit I got had 2 foundations (medium tan and tan), mineral veil, Glee, and Warmth, with a Handy Buki Brush, Max. coverage concealer brush, and Flawless face brush. The demo video you saw had a dark lady? Hah - mine had 2 girls who were in the light range and another who was like golden medium. =/


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 6, 2009)

I really want to try this one next because mineral makeup keeps my skin healthy longer! I love mac like the next girl but its nothing like a clear face after it washes off


----------

